# Hot Smoking Bacon...tell me it's ok!?!



## desertloper (Nov 9, 2015)

My brother wants me to smoke some pork bellies and make bacon for him...I've never done it.

My smoker is a fridge/LPG fueled and is darn tough to maintain sub-200F temps.

I've browsed a few threads and other sources online.

Looking for some guidance from guys who have hot smoked bacon....recipes/tips?

How does the product turn out?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2015)

I have not Hot smoked Bacon, but have you considered an AMNTS Pellet Tube Smoke Generator? They are not very expensive and you can cold smoke anything from Bacon to Cheese...http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS They are worth the investment as once you try homemade Bacon you will be getting a lot of use out of the Tube.

There are tons of Bacon Curing Recipes here, from the very simple Pops Brine to a variety of Dry Curing mixes...JJ


----------



## mowin (Nov 9, 2015)

I agree with Jimmy. Get a AMNTS or AMNPS. I just did my first bacon this weekend with the AMNPS, and it turned out fantastic.


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 9, 2015)

Hot smoked bacon... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/178244/second-attempt-at-bacon-hot-smoked


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2015)

Having not tried hot smoke, I am thinking the biggest difference hot and cold smoking would be, where the fat is rendered...In the smoker or in the pan. I save bacon grease for cooking, but with a drip pan, the hot smoked grease should be just as good. Thoughts?...JJ


----------



## desertloper (Nov 10, 2015)

I think I'm gonna do it.

If I can find it I'll do one with skin on and 1 off.

I'll make some new threads when we get around to doing it


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2015)

Get your smoker fixed so it will run  at 140 ish.....


----------

